# HD 6990 + HD 6970 CrossfireX "trifire" review



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 12, 2011)

Introduction - AMD Radeon 6990+6970 CrossFireX / "TriFire" Review | [H]ard|OCP

*img715.imageshack.us/img715/2339/1302525577azlqmicqqs11l.jpg



> At HardOCP we focus on giving you advice about value and getting you the most for your hard earned dollar. As enthusiasts ourselves, and gamers at heart, we have to suggest AMD's TriFire for providing the best gaming experience we have ever had. AMD TriFire has given us unrivaled gaming performance. Radeon HD 6990 + 6970 TriFire gives us 2GB of RAM per GPU so we can actually use the shader performance provided to improve image quality, and it gives us room to tinker and overclock for even more performance. AMD currently reigns king in the world of dual card gaming performance. Take a knee....again NVIDIA.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------

see the power consumption figs - 
*img545.imageshack.us/img545/3279/1302525577azlqmicqqs84.gif


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 12, 2011)

*re: HD 6990 + HD 6970 CrossfireX "trifire" review*

hmmm....Trifire is just about enough to play your movies.....its 4 way cfire that is needed for gaming!


----------



## vickybat (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: HD 6990 + HD 6970 CrossfireX "trifire" review*

Amd does provide value in its multigpu configs by allowing dissimilar configurations. Good for enthusiasts who want to save some hard earned cash without compromising performance.

Nvidia should learn from amd the value lesson. *Kudos amd*.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: HD 6990 + HD 6970 CrossfireX "trifire" review*

isn't the idle power of the AMD trifire (2nd one) a bit too high? its almost 300W @ idle. also its a surprise Nvidia 580SLI beats the AMD duo in both load & idle power. how?


----------



## ico (Apr 13, 2011)

*re: HD 6990 + HD 6970 CrossfireX "trifire" review*



Sam said:


> isn't the idle power of the AMD trifire (2nd one) a bit too high? its almost 300W @ idle. also its a surprise Nvidia 580SLI beats the AMD duo in both load & idle power. how?


considering the fact that it is 3 GPUs, I wouldn't really call it high. But I'll have to say, this is way way more efficient than a GTX 580 SLI as far as performance gains are concerned.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 13, 2011)

sammy as ico said 580 sli is 2 gpus and 6990 + 6970 is 3 gpus.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, ico is right. The equivalent config for 6990+6970 is a gtx 580 tri-sli. But the later will consume more power in both idle and load than the trifire. It will be uber expensive as well.

The best $1000 gpu config goes to 6990+6970 trifire. Its a unanimous choice.


----------

